# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  منطقة كادبي الصناعية

## معاذ ملحم

*منطقة كادبي الصناعية*




*الرؤيا*


إنشاء منطقة حرة صناعية تكاملية مختصة في الصناعات الدفاعية والعسكرية. 


*المهمة*


توفير بيئة جاذبة وآمنة في قلب الشرق الأوسط، تتميز بالكفاءة في خدمة المستثمرين ومصنعي المعدات الدفاعية والآليات والمركبات، حيث ستعمل على تعزيز دورها في تحفيز وتطوير الاستثمارات الصناعية ذات الصبغة التفاعلية بديناميكية عالية، ومن أهم أدوارها: 

تعزيز وتدعيم النمو الصناعي المتخصص في الأردن.توفير وسائل وآليات لنقل التكنولوجيا المتقدمة ونماذج العمل الصناعي الخلاقة إلى الأردن.المساعدة على رفع مستوى القوى البشرية في الأردن مما يعود بالفائدة على المواطنين وعلى الشركاء الاستراتيجيين



*جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني يفتتح منطقة كادبي الصناعية**
جلالته يضع حجر الأساس  لموقع مصنعين جديدين ويستعرض الخطط لمباشرة العمل في المرحلة الثانية من الخطة الشمولية للمنطقة 

منطقة كادبي الصناعية هي ألمنطقة الحرة الخاصة الأولى والوحيدة في الشرق الأوسط المتخصصة بالصناعات الدفاعية وصناعة الآليات والمركبات

* 
 


عمان الخميس 10/9/2009 – افتتح صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم منطقة كادبي الصناعية، وهي أول صرح اقتصادي من نوعه في الشرق كمنطقة حرة صناعية تكاملية مختصة في الصناعات الدفاعية وصناعة الآليات والمركبات، تابعة لمركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير (كادبي).  ووضع جلالته حجر الأساس لموقع مصنعين جديدين وافتتح مصنعاً ثالثاً في المنطقة، مؤذناً بإكتمال المرحلة الأولى ومباشرة العمل في المرحلة الثانية من المنطقة بموجب الخطة الشمولية التي اعلن عنها في مؤتمر صحفي العام الماضي. كما تناول جلالته وجبة الإفطار مع كافة الموظفين والعمال في المنطقة.  


وتلقى صاحب الجلالة خلال الاحتفال رسالة عهد وولاء من موظفي وعمال منطقة كادبي الصناعية، رفعها  الدكتور مؤيد السمان رئيس هيئة مديري ومدير عام مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير (كادبي)  جاء فيها:

الى صاحب الاصالة والرفعة والشرف 
سلالة بيت النبوة ....
قسما بمن منحكم حق الرعاية ومنحكم حق التوجية ....
صدقنا القول والعمل فزان الصدق اقوالنا وكلل النجاح اعمالنا ووهبنا أنفسنا لرؤى جلالتكم  سر اسرار الهامنا....
 فاعتلينا صهوة الصناعة والتطوير وقادتنا روحها الى اعلى القمم ... 
مولاي اننا جندك عبر سني الحياة ....


واستعرض الدكتور السمان تطور مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير، الذي بدأ كحلم راود جلالة الملك بتأسيس منشأة ترفد القوات المسلحة الأردنية باحتياجاتها من التكنولوجيا المتقدمة.  وكان هذا الحلم يبدو صعب المنال عام 1999؛ 

ولكن بفضل العناية والرعاية التي يوليها جلالة الملك للمركز،  توصل المركز خلال عام واحد إلى تأسيس أكثر من 15 مشروعاً مشتركاً. ويأتي احتفال اليوم متزامناً مع العيد العاشر لتأسيس المركز، الذي أصبح من المنشآت المرموقة على المستوى الإقليمي والعالمي، وهو يصدر منتجاته إلى أكثر من 50 مستوردا في 28 بلد في سائر أنحاء العالم. 


وأكد السيد وهب العواملة مدير عام منطقة كادبي الصناعية أن إنشاء المركز والمنطقة الصناعية جاء تطبيقاً لرؤى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم بتعزيز تدفق التكنولوجيا المتقدمة إلى الأردن عبر الشركات التي تسعى للاستفادة من مزايا وقيم وخدمات منطقة كادبي الصناعية، ومن أهمها تطوير وتوفير القوى البشرية المؤهلة والمدربة، مما سيساهم في رفع مستوى القوى البشرية وخلق فرص العمل على المستوى الوطني. 

 وكانت دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروع قد حددت أن مستوى العمالة المتوقعة في عام 2015 سيصل إلى 15 ألف فرصة عمل ما بين مؤهلة وغير مؤهلة، كما أنه من المتوقع أن يصل رأس المال المستثمر إلى 500 مليون دينار. 


وقد حققت منطقة كادبي الصناعية حتى الآن انجازات فاقت الأهداف المحددة في الخطة الشمولية التي تم الإعلان عنها في شهر نيسان من عام 2008، حيث تحولت المنطقة من مطور للبنية التحتية إلى مشغل ومزود للخدمات اللوجستية بعد أن اكتمل ربط المنطقة بكافة الخدمات اللازمة وبالدوائر الحكومية المعنية مثل الجمارك ومؤسسة المناطق الحرة. كما أن عدد الصناعات القائمة في المنطقة فاق التوقعات، مما شجع إدارة المنطقة الصناعية على تقديم خدمة جديدة هي تأجير مباني جاهزة لمشاغل ومخازن بمساحة 8 آلاف متر مربع كبداية، بالاضافة الى تقديم خدمات لوجستية متطورة.


وقام صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين المعظم بوضع حجر الأساس لمصنعين هما: 


1. الشركة العربية للاغذية الجاهزة 

وهي مشروع مشترك بين شركة دوينا الماليزية المتخصصة بالصناعات الغذائية ومركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير (كادبي).  ويتلخص المشروع ببناء مصنع يغطي مساحة تزيد على 20 ألف متراً مربعاً يشمل منشآت مبنية تغطي مساحة 8500 متراً مربعاً.  وسيوفر المصنع الذي سيجهز بأحدث الآلات المتطورة أرزاق المرزومة تتماشى مع أدق المعايير العالمية، كما سيوفر عند اكتماله 300 فرصة عمل جديدة في مختلف المواقع. 





2. الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الذخائر والخدمات المساندة JORAMMO 

التي تأسست في عام 2008 كمشروع استثماري مشترك بين مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وشركة MECAR المتخصصة في صناعة الذخائر من بلجيكا وشركة DMV القابضة من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، برؤية واضحة ان تكون الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الذخائر من اكبر المراكز في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا لتصميم وتطوير وتصنيع الذخائر، وكذلك فحص وتقييم الذخائر على اختلاف أنواعها، وتفكيك الذخائر وإخراجها من الخدمة.  وستركز الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الذخائر على تلبية احتياجات للقوات المسلحة الأردنية من الذخائر، فضلا عن الاحتياجات المماثلة للجيوش الأخرى في المنطقة وحول العالم.






كما قام جلالته بافتتاح مصنع الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الآليات الخفيفة التي أنشئت كمشروع مشترك بين مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني للتصميم و التطوير وشركة جانكيل من المملكة المتحدة لتصميم وتطوير وتصنيع وتسويق المركبات العسكرية. وهي شركة متخصصة بصناعة المركبات المصفحة للاغراض العسكرية والامنية، تشمل منتجاتها آلية الجواد (ناقلة جنود لإستخدامات الأمن الداخلي)، وآلية الثعلب (آلية إستطلاع طويلة المدى)، ودراجة فارس الصحراء(دراجة إستطلاعية لاغراض عسكرية)، و آلية سوسنة الصحراء( آلية دفع رباعي).  وقد حازت الشركة الأردنية لصناعة الآليات الخفيفة التي تعمل مصانعها في المنطقة منذ عام، على جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني للتميز هذه السنة.





ومنطقة كادبي الصناعية هي شركة مساهمة محدودة المسؤولية مملوكة بالكامل لمركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير، تأسست عام 2006 بموجب قانون المناطق الحرة للنهوض بالقاعدة الصناعية في الأردن واجتذاب الاستثمارات وتشجيع قيام المنشآت الصناعية ذات الصبغة التفاعلية في مجالي الصناعات الدفاعية الآليات والمركبات، ضمن إطار بيئة استثمارية جاذبة توفر الحوافز والإعفاءات الضريبية، والخدمات اللوجستية المتميزة مثل الاتصالات والبنية التحتية والإدارة وغيرها، كما تتمتع بالحماية الأمنية اللازمة وكافة المتطلبات الاستثمارية الكفيلة بإنجاحها.


وتقع المنطقة الصناعية على مساحة تبلغ 3800 دونماً في الخالدية، محافظة المفرق، على بعد 50 كيلومتراً من عمان و24 كيلومتراً إلى شمال شرق مدينة الزرقاء على مفترق الطرق التي تربط الأردن بالمملكة العربية السعودية والعراق وسوريا، مما يسهل على الشركات الموجودة فيها تصدير منتجاتها إلى سائر دول المنطقة.


www.kaddb-ipark.com

----------

